

Sharp to Introduce PN-K321 3840×2160 LCD Monitor - pdknsk
http://sharp-world.com/corporate/news/121128.html

======
veidr
Wow, from the headline I was hoping somebody was finally making a standalone
"retina" monitor for high-end consumers. At $5500, this isn't quite still
hitting that target.

Still, IIRC when I first my first high-resolution monitor (a 30" 2560x1600
display from Apple, who made displays with that many pixels mainstream) it
cost $2000, and I had to buy a $900 video card to drive it. This was maybe in
2006.

Within a couple years though, you could get a similar rig for a little over
$1000 and then-current Macs and PCs could drive it (at least higher end
models).

I hope we see similar progress here. It frustrates me that when I sit down at
a desk to work I have to stare at these gigantic slabs of what (now) looks
like huge pixelated crap, when my tablets, phones, and notebooks are all high-
PPI.

I use multiple 30 and 27 inch highres displays for the workspace they give,
but they really look like crap in the modern high-ppi era.

------
andrewmunsell
I'm guessing there's no price?

EDIT: Found it. $5,500 USD.

[http://www.gizmocrave.com/14563-sharp-pn-k321-4k-32-inch-
mon...](http://www.gizmocrave.com/14563-sharp-pn-k321-4k-32-inch-monitor-
display-arriving-february-next/)

~~~
DigitalSea
Ouch, that's a spicy meatball. Awesome monitor, but such a hefty price tag. I
think I'll stick with my two modest and cheap 27" LG monitors instead.

------
phinnaeus
I admittedly don't have a rational reason for it's use but I really want one
of these. I suppose it would be a weird gulf using this kind of high density
monitor with Windows though. Has anyone had any experience using such devices
for normal usage? (Is there even a comparable device available for someone to
have experience with?) I'm curious how far back from this you'd be comfortable
sitting.

------
pdknsk
There is additional information on the Japanese website. In Japanese,
obviously.

<http://www.sharp.co.jp/lcd-display/corporate/lineup/k321/>

And pictures.

<http://www.sharp.co.jp/press/p121128.html>

